# Should I shave it?



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

His face is getting pretty fuzzy...which means runny eyes hwell:









I even keep around his eyes trimmed up so the hairs dont poke his eyes but they always run when he has a fuzzy face! I think he looks cuter with a fuzzy face but I CANT stand tear stains, they bother me sooo much! I like the look of his face after it grows out for a couple weeks but I dont like it this fuzzy. The clippers I use for his face trim it so close to his skin I dont like it...I really dont know what I want to do lol. Any suggestions?


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

What size blade are you using?


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

tearing is not just caused by the hair, it can be coming from an allergy or an anatomical issue. Also, small dogs are closer to the floor and dust and other pollutants get in the eyes a lot easier than it does with larger dogs. I don't think shaving the face is going to stop the tearing, but you can always try a food change, have the eyes examined by a vet, or even try the Angels Eyes to see if it's an internal problem. I've seen WONDERFUL results with some of my clients who's small dogs that had tearing and staining problems 

Your pup is a real cutie!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

This is the clipper I use on his FFT
PetEdge: Wahl Touch-Up Trimmer

I have noticed that when his face is shaved, even if he has JUST a mustache, that there is no tearing at all...and then it gets to a certain length where it starts tearing.

Here's him with his stache and he has no tearing









this is the length I love his face, and he still has no tearing


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

SHAVE IT!  He looks really cute with his face shaved with just that stash!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Michelle said:


> Here's him with his stache and he has no tearing


Shave it!! He looks adorable in this pic ^^^


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Fluffyspoos said:


> SHAVE IT!  He looks really cute with his face shaved with just that stash!


Agreed I LOVE LOVE LOVE that photo. Gosh thats adorable !!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Adorable as always : ))) ! 

I can see why you prefer "teddy" look though - he rally looks like a living doll with fuzzy hair <3 <3 <3 !!!! 

Maybe you will have to stick with "happy medium" ??? 

He is cute any way you turn it LOL


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

Maybe the longer hair holds dust or pollen which then causes the reaction???


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I shaved his face today!

His face is so tiny and long, lol. I'll post pics in a few days once it grows a tiny bit, it is shaved soooooo close to his face he looks goofy. He's sucha brat about it though. It took me last night and today to finish his face, I just left him with a huge mustache over night a shaved it off a couple mins ago. Its still patchy so I'll need to go over it again later so its nice and smooth. Tonight/tomarrow I'm going to work on his tiny little feet which are a PAIN to do and take forever!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh lordie. i love the little mustache!


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

He's a real cuttie! I think shaving his face makes his eyes pop and really show off his exspression!


----------



## Mercury (Sep 11, 2013)

We just got a clean face and I think his long nose is cute.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

He looks beautiful!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Shaving it is a good thing.........I hate the tear staining too and find it much easier to keep clean!.................But I love Atticus in his Teddy Bear look too...........! Decisions decisions decisions..................


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Love the pic with the face shaved and I instantly thought of Asian Fusion style. Just need the stash a little larger and rounder. A Wahl Moser or the Bravura (which some prefer  ) would be better for the face. The blade adjusts 5 different lengths and it does come with simple comb attachments, that I personally love, and they would give you the fuzzy face you love.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

What an old thread! lol it was fun looking at these old photos. I now have the Wahl Bravura and LOVE it (and am a dog groomer now so his hair cuts look much, much better than these photos for 4 years ago lol). But I don't see myself shaving his face again anytime soon


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Michelle said:


> What an old thread! lol it was fun looking at these old photos. I now have the Wahl Bravura and LOVE it (and am a dog groomer now so his hair cuts look much, much better than these photos for 4 years ago lol). But I don't see myself shaving his face again anytime soon



Pictures please?????? 

He is extremely cute!!!!!!!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wiseoldwoman (Mar 14, 2014)

Fluffyspoos said:


> SHAVE IT!  He looks really cute with his face shaved with just that stash!


He looks super cute with the mustache! (and once again, I find myself getting "schooled" on how very very cute toys and minis can be) I am now officially a reformed standard snob.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Michelle said:


> What an old thread! lol it was fun looking at these old photos. I now have the Wahl Bravura and LOVE it (and am a dog groomer now so his hair cuts look much, much better than these photos for 4 years ago lol). But I don't see myself shaving his face again anytime soon


Ack!!! I didn't realize this thread was ancient! But I'm glad you don't shave Atticus...his teddy bear face is adorable! If I had a toy, I'd want him looking just like your little guy.:angel:


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Lou said:


> Pictures please??????
> 
> He is extremely cute!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you!!

I'm thinking of taking his fuzzy face shorter (but not shaved) for summer since he gets so hot...so I might take it off with a 4 or 2 attachment comb and see what I like. He is going to be naked this summer...we have a lot of long walks and hiking planned for this summer and his extra hair just makes him too hot.



This is him as of last week! His bell bottoms and massive topknot are being taken down quite a bit as well once the warm weather gets here. We had a surprise snow fall the other day...and it was 83F the day before. So strange.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I actually got excited when I saw the thread...because what 3 weeks ago, I begged Michelle to shave Atticus's face. But, then I saw the thread was old...it was kind of deflating. Atticus is going to be adorable no matter what cut he has!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

He has such a pretty face that I'd shave it and leave his little mustache. He is absolutely adorable; I'd just love to pick him up and hug him! (I use a #10 blade on Maggie and Abbey's faces. It's not too close; just soft and velvety.)


----------

